# Deer kills dog



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

http://www.toledoblade.com/local/20...fies-in-area-after-buck-kills-family-dog.html
That would be tuff to watch.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Indeed that would suck.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Definitely something I would not want to witness. It is something going on all over the state though. Lots of deer in urban areas and a lot of those places don't allow hunting or there is no access to hunt. My parents live in a very urban area. There is a small patch of woods behind them with a creek. There are houses all around though. Deer run through there all of the time. Always in the culde sac and in the yards. Hunting is allowed in the township and I have thought about doing it in their back yard but just nervous about a deer dying under some kids swing set. There is a neighborhood email list and there are some ladies on there talking about how they are afraid for their kids saftey because the deer just run through and "almost" trampled one of them apparently. They suggested building a fence to keep the deer in the creek area haha- apparently they don't know that deer can jump.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me at all! Isha Way? What the hell is an Isha? Sounds like a hoity toity name for a street in the exurbs catering to people who "think" they kinda, sorta want to live in the country. That is, until they are confronted with the realities of that lifestyle!

I've seen vids of bucks killing other bucks who were much larger than 110 pounds. I've also seen vids of bucks attacking hunters in Texas, hunting on the ground doing the rattling thing. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm sorry for the woman who lost her pet, but in a way she contributed to it through her own ignorance. And I had to laugh at the one woman in the article who wondered if the attack was a "defensive" or "aggressive" act! What difference does it make? The dog is still dead!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Kind of like this lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not difficult to figure out why the deer was following that one girl


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup! We've all heard of those "strategies"!

BTW, just how high, or drunk, was the guy taking the vid?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I did some consultation for Ottawa Hills regarding their deer population back in 2008 or 2009. I sent them a very detailed approach to implementing a complete management system for the deer overpopulation at that time. Included in the package was a controlled archery hunt.

Phase one of the plan was implemented and their home rule regarding no hunting was repealed in part and amended to accept an archery hunt for the deer.

A bunch of Bambi lovers created a ballot initiative to defeat the archery hunt in 2010 I believe, and won. Here it is 2015 and the problem has gotten worse as predicted and at least one pet fatality has occurred.

From the article:


> “No one wants to say ‘I told you so,’ but this is a case where deer are completely unpredictable and aggressive,” Mr. Tonkovich said. “They’re not Bambi.”


I'll say it Mike. "I literally told them so!"


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

kayak1979 said:


> Kind of like this lol



While the Buck kept trying to do the Wild Thing on that girl,I think I noticed a man running away in front of the girl to save his own A$$. Why didn't he come over and knock out the Buck and the problems would be over for awhile. And the video taker was no help. Glad she wasn't sunbathing. Whew!! Can't trust them Deer.


Roscoe


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Not difficult to figure out why the deer was following that one girl


Must have been shark week.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

This will finally open up the idea of managing the deer population in some of the Toledo Metro parks. I think they have been waiting for Ottawa hills to pass a deer hunt.


buckeye dan said:


> I did some consultation for Ottawa Hills regarding their deer population back in 2008 or 2009. I sent them a very detailed approach to implementing a complete management system for the deer overpopulation at that time. Included in the package was a controlled archery hunt.
> 
> Phase one of the plan was implemented and their home rule regarding no hunting was repealed in part and amended to accept an archery hunt for the deer.
> 
> ...


----------

